# dog new to e-collar



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

how would you introduce a mature, trained/titled GSD to the electric collar?

do you have a favorite exercise to teach the dog how the e-collar works?

do you just put it on and start correcting with electric instead of lead and collar corrections?

I have a trainer/mentor, but we will not start training again until spring. Just wondering how other trainers get it done.

Sheryl


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. You do not put it on and just start correcting. That's a good way to ruin the dog on the collar.

I would contact your trainer to learn how to use it. If not, read Lou Castle's site.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does a mature, trained and titled GSD need an e-collar??



t.lesniak said:


> how would you introduce a mature, trained/titled GSD to the electric collar?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lou Castle's website


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheryl, I've never used one myself but the way I was shown (observing a few other people train their dogs) was that they first use it to teach something easy. The person I observed used a place board with each of the dogs. They trained the dog a "place" command and would apply the pressure until the dog got on the board, and then apply pressure anytime the dog got off the board before it was given a release command. The first few times the dog was helped/led onto the board. The way I understood was that it uses a pretty simple exercise to show the dog how to turn off the pressure, both -R (stimming the dog with the command until he gets on the board) and +P (stimming the dog as a correction for leaving the board). Again, haven't used one myself and don't plan to, but that is what I observed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> does a mature, trained and titled GSD need an e-collar??


I believe I know the dog in question, a very nice dog with very good training and great potential. I don't use an e-collar so I can't say what is appropriate for someone else and their dog. It may be just the tool the dog needs to take the performance to the next level.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The same way I'd teach any dog. Lou's method. 

A mature, titled, obedient dog could still benefit from an ecollar. Building speed for example


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with Lies - to review a known behavior. I know people that train using "crate" as the tool - very clear and black and white for the dog.


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

"Thank you", to those who described specific exercises. I have also seen the place-boards used for this, and holding a wooden dowell.

I like Dobb's site better than lou castle. <http://dobbsdogs.com/library/index.html>
But just skimmed them both so far.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would go with Lou's methods over the Dobb's (I am very familiar with both). I think it is much clearer to the dogs and this is what I use for my own dogs and the dogs I help with the e-collar intro.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not intimately familiar with the other two methods mentioned, but this is how I introduce the collar to my dogs. The whole article is excellent, but the specific portion about pairing corrections is what I'm referring to. Hopefully it's helpful to you. 


http://www.tarheelcanine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/OffLeashECollar.pdf


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you, again. this was the advice and information I was seeking, last night - when I was bored to death. Now this afternoon, I have a bunch of chores to do. But I am going to read over the sites and articles this evening.

Anyone have any video of e-collar introduction to share? Or before and after exercises made better with the e-collar?

Sheryl


----------

